# 10 Reasons why the Heat beat the Nets...



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

1. Because the Heat have home court advantage, and our advantage at home is larger than anyone outside of Detroit. 4 games, including game 7*, in Miami.

2. Because even with the Nets "trio" of RJ, Vince and Kidd...the Heat have Shaq and Wade. Having a big threat both inside and out is almost always a better option.

3. Because eventhough Vince Carter will get his, he will take more bad shots than Dwyane Wade.

4. Because this is the PLAYOFFS, and we all know how Vince performs in the postseason.

5. Because the Bulls are actually MORE athletic on the perimeter than the Nets are, and the Heat found a way to cut down their penetration.

6. Because as much trouble as the Bulls gave the Heat, the Pacers showed plenty of weakness in the Nets. 

7. Because the NBA is full of conspiracy theories, and everyone knows the league would much rather see a Miami-Detroit rematch than a New Jersey-Detroit series.

8. Because Miami has much more depth at every position on the floor. The threat of dealing with their perimeter threats is there, but Miami has 5 decent-to-good defenders (Shandon/Derek/Posey/Payton/Wade) to throw right back at them. Not to mention, 3 centers that are as good or better than Jason Collins.

9. Because an aging, worn-down Shaq is better than an aging, worn-down Jason Kidd.

10. Zo's passionate dislike for the Nets organization.


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 1. Because the Heat have home court advantage, and our advantage at home is larger than anyone outside of Detroit. 4 games, including game 7*, in Miami.
> 
> 2. Because even with the Nets "trio" of RJ, Vince and Kidd...the Heat have Shaq and Wade. Having a big threat both inside and out is almost always a better option.
> 
> ...


i dunno if i agree with ur number 5.... hinrich and gordon may be a bit faster but they are nowhere near as strong as RJ and VC. The nets perimeter players will get to the line plenty if we can't shut down the perimeter. 

i hope shandon sees more playing time in this series because i think we will need him on the defensive end.. i dont know why he didnt play too much against chicago. 

this will be a close and hard-fought series but like always shaq will be the key. if he plays well the heat will win in 6.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Haha, now we wait for the Nets fans to flame us to death.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice post. I agree with most of it. 

I really like the "Tissue thread" too bad we can't post in it. I'm sure we could find enough crying to fill 20 pages worth.

:laugh:


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 1. Because the Heat have home court advantage, and our advantage at home is larger than anyone outside of Detroit. 4 games, including game 7*, in Miami.
> 
> 2. Because even with the Nets "trio" of RJ, Vince and Kidd...the Heat have Shaq and Wade. Having a big threat both inside and out is almost always a better option.
> 
> ...


That bolded part says that the HEAT needs the REFS to HELP THEM WIN THE GAME..

Peace...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

^ Better add that to the "need a tissue?" thread. :laugh:


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

11) They have a better coach, starting 5, and bench.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

mippo said:


> 11) They have a better coach, starting 5, and bench.


there you go!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 10. Zo's passionate dislike for the Nets organization.


LOL


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

..And if Jason Collins keeps doing that to Shaq the Heat will also definitely win


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 1. Because the Heat have home court advantage, and our advantage at home is larger than anyone outside of Detroit. 4 games, including game 7*, in Miami.
> 
> 2. Because even with the Nets "trio" of RJ, Vince and Kidd...the Heat have Shaq and Wade. Having a big threat both inside and out is almost always a better option.
> 
> ...




The Bulls showed weakness in your team as well.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

eddymac said:


> The Bulls showed weakness in your team as well.


6. Because *as much trouble as the Bulls gave the Heat*, the Pacers showed plenty of weakness in the Nets. 




Thanks for pointing out something that I already said...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

SD, you better talk to Ira about plagiarising your posts

http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2006/05/heat_in_7.html


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> SD, you better talk to Ira about plagiarising your posts
> 
> http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2006/05/heat_in_7.html


 that's crazy....7 or 8 of those are almost exactly the same reasoning. I guess great minds think alike???


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

12. As much of a liability Antoine is on defense, guarding either VC or RJ....how much of a liability are they to guard Antoine if he uses his size/strength over them? They at just as much of a disadvantage b/c they are essentially guarding a 4 with the skill set of a 3.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

12. Walker sucks


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

uptown4784 said:


> 12. Walker sucks


Huh, Walker defines team player and is the epitomy of efficiency! :biggrin:


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

13. Wade and Payton hate each other
14. Walker and J.Williams hate each other too lol


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

uptown4784 said:


> 12. Walker sucks


 Man, can you imagine the Nets if they actually had someone who can produce off the bench like Antoine Walker has for us this season? They might actually be a _great_ team instead of a _good_ team! 

12-5-2 a night off the bench that ain't too bad!

44% on the season...hell that's *+3%* on his career average!
36% behind the arc...damn that's *+3%* on his career average!

Please don't speak out if you have no basis behind your argument....


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Man, can you imagine the Nets if they actually had someone who can produce off the bench like Antoine Walker has for us this season? They might actually be a _great_ team instead of a _good_ team!
> 
> 12-5-2 a night off the bench that ain't too bad!
> 
> ...


If you really think Antoine makes a team better... :biggrin:


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

lol same thing I am saying. I rather have L.Murray any day over Walker


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

uptown4784 said:


> lol same thing I am saying. I rather have L.Murray any day over Walker


 Find me more than 5 players who have a simular skill set to Antoine Walker...

who can play 3 positions in our offense, both inside and out. he's a walking mismatch for almost every 3 and 4 in the league. the guy makes some bonehead plays, theres no denying that. but let's be honest, he'd be your #1 guy off the bench, and he'd make your team better.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Find me more than 5 players who have a simular skill set to Antoine Walker...
> 
> who can play 3 positions in our offense, both inside and out. he's a walking mismatch for almost every 3 and 4 in the league. the guy makes some bonehead plays, theres no denying that. but let's be honest, he'd be your #1 guy off the bench, and he'd make your team better.


1. I can find you about half the NBA that plays no defense like Antoine.

2. Find me another player in the NBA that is shooting 29% from 3 pt range but still finds it in his teams interest to launch 7.5 threes per game over a 6 game playoff series! That would actually rank him second in the NBA over the past regular season for 3 point attempts per game. The more he is on the court (and shooting) the better chance the Nets have to win.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

^^^


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOL @ this thread. Game time in 3 hours or less


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Dirk can drive ball way better than Walker, and Krstic too


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

uptown4784 said:


> Dirk can drive ball way better than Walker, and Krstic too


whered dirk come in.
thats it
something has to be done. Nets fans vs Heat fans. if nets win all heat fans have no rights ever again and change their avs to heat avs. vice versa.

taht about solves all those [strike]stupid[/strike] nets fans and the telling-it-how-it-is heat fans


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

pmac34 said:


> whered dirk come in.
> thats it
> something has to be done. Nets fans vs Heat fans. if nets win all heat fans have no rights ever again and change their avs to heat avs. vice versa.
> 
> taht about solves all those *stupid* nets fans and the telling-it-how-it-is heat fans


You know its not right to go ahead insulting people, it really says a lot about you, most especially when your the one throwing names around. Just a piece of advice, if you really want people to take you seriously, tone down on the aggressive stuff


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> whered dirk come in.
> thats it
> something has to be done. Nets fans vs Heat fans. if nets win all heat fans have no rights ever again and change their avs to heat avs. vice versa.
> 
> taht about solves all those [strike]stupid[/strike] nets fans and the telling-it-how-it-is heat fans


Have you told it how it is that Shaq feels the need to get in front of the media wearing a dress and cry about the refs before the first game is played. Enjoy paying him another $80M.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rundmc00 said:


> Have you told it how it is that Shaq feels the need to get in front of the media wearing a dress and cry about the refs before the first game is played. Enjoy paying him another $80M.


 If I went to the Nets forum and started talking about your players wearing dresses and crying about things, how would you respond?


You'd complain about how I need to leave the Nets forum, etc. etc. etc.
but yet you feel the need to come here and post this over and over and over...


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh, lord, is this going to be fun or what? 

I've been waiting for this series for a year. :biggrin:


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 12. As much of a liability Antoine is on defense, guarding either VC or RJ....how much of a liability are they to guard Antoine if he uses his size/strength over them? They at just as much of a disadvantage b/c they are essentially guarding a 4 with the skill set of a 3.


I truly do hope that the Heat rely on 'Toine at every possible moment.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

As much as people hate on Toine, he's one of the toughest players to guard in the L (when he's penetrating and not jacking up 3's). So SD has a valid point.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 1. * Because the Heat have home court advantage, and our advantage at home is larger than anyone outside of Detroit. 4 games, including game 7*, in Miami.*
> 
> 2. Because even with the Nets "trio" of RJ, Vince and Kidd...the Heat have Shaq and Wade. Having a big threat both inside and out is almost always a better option.
> 
> ...



Well u just lost ur "large" home court advantage. I would love 4 u 2 explain 2 me how MICHAEL FRIGGIN DOLEAC is better than jason collins. Collins is able 2 draw offensive fouls on shaq, and can somehow guard him 1 on 1. U can call him a flopper all u want and ill say "need a tissue?"


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

VC4MVP said:


> Well u just lost ur "large" home court advantage. I would love 4 u 2 explain 2 me how MICHAEL FRIGGIN DOLEAC is better than jason collins. Collins is able 2 draw offensive fouls on shaq, and can somehow guard him 1 on 1. U can call him a flopper all u want and ill say "need a tissue?"


 Michael Doleac is essentially Nenad Krstic 10 years from now.

A post player with basically no real post game, great jumper, and little-to-no affect on the glass.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't know if that is smack or if you're serious, so I'll assume the latter. You're wrong about Krstic; he's a bright star that will shine for a long time in this league. If you enjoy watching young players develop, then I recommend that you start following him. His development after a year and a half has been startling for someone of his age, especially when you consider the cultural differences and language barriers. His game is not complete yet, it is true, but he's a very hard worker who is easy to coach. Month by month you can identify new moves he's added to his arsenal. Just think how long it takes the typical under-24 European to become a consistent contributor in this league, and consider that he's done it in his second season. Also look around the league at the top ten teams or so, and see how many players with two or less years of experience start, let alone significantly contribute on offense. To my knowledge, Krstic is the only one. He's developing while his team is successful--that's a rare combination. Really, this is not just homerism. Krstic will be considered one of the top half-dozen centers in the league as early as next year.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Michael Doleac is essentially Nenad Krstic 10 years from now.
> 
> A post player with basically no real post game, great jumper, and little-to-no affect on the glass.


You just lost all credibility as a knowledgable NBA fan.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> LOL @ this thread. Game time in 3 hours or less


You said it best.

Heat 88 Nets 100.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Michael Doleac is essentially Nenad Krstic 10 years from now.
> 
> A post player with basically no real post game, great jumper, and little-to-no affect on the glass.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Michael Doleac is essentially Nenad Krstic 10 years from now.
> 
> A post player with basically no real post game, great jumper, and little-to-no affect on the glass.


OMG...are you serious? or you're just drunk? I'm gonna buy you a medicine if your sick...

Peace...


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Michael Doleac is essentially Nenad Krstic 10 years from now.
> 
> A post player with basically no real post game, great jumper, and little-to-no affect on the glass.


just only after one loss in game 1 (although a humiliating one) this guy has basically lost it...

take it easy man, jeez, there's still a potential 6 more games to go...lol


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Michael Doleac is essentially Nenad Krstic 10 years from now.
> 
> A post player with basically no real post game, great jumper, and little-to-no affect on the glass.


Hahaha. Good joke.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ravor44 said:


> OMG...are you serious? or you're just drunk? I'm gonna buy you a medicine if your sick...
> 
> Peace...


 ok...besides Z, name me 1 more center that has the same type of game as Nenad? 

Doleac

Nenad will likely be better...but him and Doleac are simular in quite a few ways


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> ok...besides Z, name me 1 more center that has the same type of game as Nenad?
> 
> Doleac
> 
> Nenad will likely be better...but him and Doleac are simular in quite a few ways


Krstic goes inside, runs the break, dunks and plays defense. Other than that, he and Doleac are twins.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Heated said:


> I really like the "Tissue thread" too bad we can't post in it. *I'm sure we could find enough crying to fill 20 pages worth.*
> 
> :laugh:


i'm sure you will especially since shaq diesel, the thread starter no less, is crying himself...lol


----------



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Nenad will likely be better...but him and Doleac are simular in quite a few ways


Thats exactly what I was thinking after Nenad dunked on Wade's head.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

jirohkanzaki said:



> i'm sure you will especially since shaq diesel, the thread starter no less, is crying himself...lol


If you correlate crying with comparing players then i guess.. you could.. say that..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heated said:


> If you correlate crying with comparing players then i guess.. you could.. say that..


Exactly....For some of these guys, they win 1 game and think it's the championship so they run their mouths. But just wait until the Heat win a game, they won't be found here b/c they can't take the same heat they want to dish out.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Exactly....For some of these guys, they win 1 game and think it's the championship so they run their mouths. But just wait until the Heat win a game, they won't be found here b/c they can't take the same heat they want to dish out.


It's all just entertainment.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> It's all just entertainment.


 I know....and so like I said in a different thread, I'm telling you all right now, that when the Heat win, you should expect the same if not MORE trash talk from Heat fans. So I don't want to hear whining and crying about how "Heat fans are picking on us" on the Heat forum b/c alot of you decided to come here and talk trash about game 1. Just remember that...


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Man, you guys are either paranoid or very insecure over here. Everyone has their own way to be a fan. Some people like to play dress-up. Some people like to trash talk. Some people like to refer to their favorite team as "we." Some people just don't give a **** either way. My feeling is, people are who they are (see my sig), they aren't going to change, so let them do what makes them happy. No skin off my back. If y'all want to thump your chests and rattle your sabers at me if the Heat win, knock yourselves out. I'm game if it'll make you happy. Personally, I'm just happy to spend a few hours vegging in front of the TV after the kids go to bed.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Heated said:


> If you correlate crying with comparing players then i guess.. you could.. say that..





Shaq_Diesel said:


> yes..but at the same time, the new way to defend Shaq is body him up and leave no room at all for the guy to move. If he makes any sort of post move, now theres contact, and *officials are giving the floppers the call*. It's horrible fundamental defense but the officials are letting them benefit from it.


Tell me where shaq_diesel compared players in his post above...

The bolded part is why I said shaq_diesel is crying himself... :nah:

btw, he even posted that in the tissue thread...LOL...at least the post is in the proper thread...LOL


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jirohkanzaki said:


> Tell me where shaq_diesel compared players in his post above...
> 
> The bolded part is why I said shaq_diesel is crying himself... :nah:
> 
> btw, he even posted that in the tissue thread...LOL...at least the post is in the proper thread...LOL


 I dont believe I'm crying at all....I'm stating the truth about the game. 

If I was complaining, I'd say "The refs cost us the game" or "The refs are beating us not the Nets" or something like that....

Basically, you're trying to make something out of nothing


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Exactly....For some of these guys, they win 1 game and think it's the championship so they run their mouths. But just wait until the Heat win a game, they won't be found here b/c they can't take the same heat they want to dish out.


see my previous post ^^^^^ :nah: 

what's that got to do with me saying you cryin on your own "tissue" thread?


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I dont believe I'm crying at all....I'm stating the truth about the game.
> 
> If I was complaining, I'd say "The refs cost us the game" or "The refs are beating us not the Nets" or something like that....
> 
> Basically, you're trying to make something out of nothing


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jirohkanzaki said:


> see my previous post ^^^^^ :nah:
> 
> what's that got to do with me saying you cryin on your own "tissue" thread?


 As Kobe said about Raja Bell...


"Who is this kid?"

Who are you? If we had to rank ourselves as part of this site, you'd be playing in Asia, while I'm starting in the league. When the Nets lose, you'll be gone, we all know that. So have your fun while it lasts...

Again, "Who is this kid?" :biggrin:


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> As Kobe said about Raja Bell...
> 
> 
> "Who is this kid?"
> ...


wow...a mod on a discussion board! you really made somethin out of your life did ya! LOL...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jirohkanzaki said:


> wow...a mod on a discussion board! you really made somethin out of your life did ya! LOL...


 Maybe when you graduate from high school you'll learn this thing called:

*sarcasm*

1. A cutting, often ironic remark intended to wound. 
2. A form of wit that is marked by the use of sarcastic language and is intended to make its victim the butt of contempt or ridicule


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> As Kobe said about Raja Bell...
> 
> 
> "Who is this kid?"
> ...


Ooh! Do me next!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> As Kobe said about Raja Bell...
> 
> 
> "Who is this kid?"
> ...




How do you rank me, Shaq-Diesel? I'd really like to know


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Get in line, buddy.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

dude, that was one of the funniest things i've read on here in a damn long time.

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

on a more serious note, i just hope the heat win the series, as i wanna see a few more heat/pistons games! (plus i just prefer watching the heat compared to the nets)

still gotta take the pistons against the heat though, as it stands.
that could change though (hell, i win either way!)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> Ooh! Do me next!


Dumpy my man....I think you got potential, I'll put you as a starting guard on a major Big East program, borderline 1st rd pick after your Jr year.



jizzy said:


> How do you rank me, Shaq-Diesel? I'd really like to know


My man Jizzy....I'm gonna have to give you your due credit...you're coming off the bench for the Knicks (which honestly, might be the equivilent of Dumpy, but...)


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

OK, I'll work on my fundamentals a little bit and test the waters without hiring an agent. I know what I need to work on, and it will all be sheer work and determination that will get me to the next level.


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

wow the big three to the big 2 last time i checked 3 is better then 2 and we gonna kill u in this sereis because an old jason kidd is better then an old fat shaq. and last time i checked SHAQ is doing horrible.
and the last one we won the regular season sereis 3-1.




Heat fans dont know basketball


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> wow the big three to the big 2 last time i checked 3 is better then 2 and we gonna kill u in this sereis because an old jason kidd is better then an old fat shaq. and last time i checked SHAQ is doing horrible.
> and the last one we won the regular season sereis 3-1.
> 
> 
> ...


 1st off, don't generalize a fan base, that's not needed.

2nd, Shaq is doing horrible?? What league have u been watching?

3rd, Shaq > JKidd, don't kid yourself by being a homer

4th, by reading your post, YOU don't know basketball.


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> wow the big three to the big 2 last time i checked 3 is better then 2 and we gonna kill u in this sereis because an old jason kidd is better then an old fat shaq. and last time i checked SHAQ is doing horrible.
> and the last one we won the regular season sereis 3-1.
> 
> 
> ...


first of all, learn how to spell SERIES. secondly, all that matters right now in the PLAYOFFS is that the series is tied 1-1. if you wanna fall back on winning the regular season series after losing the playoff series be my guest. :clap: after this series i bet you won't be saying an old jason kidd is better than an old 'fat' shaq who has been the slimmest he's been since his rookie year. by the way, what did your big 3 of kidd, kmart and kittles do against the lakers' big 2 in '02? 3 is better than 2 right? how did the broomstick feel? :cheers:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Heat are going to win for 1 simple reason

they have the best 2 players and the deepest all around team out of the 2 teams. Nets live and die on the perimeter, while the heat have an all around inside/outside game

Heat in 6 is my prediction


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Heat are going to win for 1 simple reason
> 
> they have the best 2 players and the deepest all around team out of the 2 teams. Nets live and die on the perimeter, while the heat have an all around inside/outside game
> 
> Heat in 6 is my prediction


Ah, good old WadeShaqEddie. Shaq_Diesels' partner in crime. You've been keeping yourself scarce in this series, I see.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Ah, good old WadeShaqEddie. Shaq_Diesels' partner in crime. You've been keeping yourself scarce in this series, I see.



I said Heat in 6 before the serie started. I said Heat in 6 after game 1. Shockingly, I am saying Heat in 6 after game 2.

Scarce? I asked to be banned from the Nets board around 3.5 months ago. BEST DECISION I EVER MADE. I Have been posting consistently on the Heat and playoff board. Read my posts. They dont change.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> wow the big three to the big 2 last time i checked 3 is better then 2 and we gonna kill u in this sereis because an old jason kidd is better then an old fat shaq. and last time i checked SHAQ is doing horrible.
> and the last one we won the regular season sereis 3-1.
> 
> 
> ...


i suggest you calm down


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I asked to be banned from the Nets board around 3.5 months ago


Why? Don't you have any self-control?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Dumpy said:


> Why? Don't you have any self-control?


There is no point in mocking a 18 year old that understands their limits. Not reading that forum is probably a good choice for most people's sanity.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> There is no point in mocking a 18 year old that understands their limits. Not reading that forum is probably a good choice for most people's sanity.


 thank you cpaw


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> There is no point in mocking a 18 year old that understands their limits. Not reading that forum is probably a good choice for most people's sanity.


Oh, I'm not mocking, I was just surprised that someone would voluntarily ask to be banned from a portion of the site instead of just not going there. It's something that an addict would do, and somehow I doubt that he's addicted to the Nets' page.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Dumpy said:


> Oh, I'm not mocking, I was just surprised that someone would voluntarily ask to be banned from a portion of the site instead of just not going there. It's something that an addict would do, and somehow I doubt that he's addicted to the Nets' page.


He's "addicted" to responding to idiotic posts


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> He's "addicted" to responding to idiotic posts


thats exactly it, and I always got into some trouble when I did that. Hell, there were threads devoted to calling me out on the Nets board because of it.

when I see stuff I disagree with, I respond and usually do it confrontationally. Not being able to post on that board is a very good thing, for both me, and also Nets fans who would rather not have outside opinions on their board.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

12) Shaq is 13-2 against Jason Kidd in the postseason.


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> 12) Shaq is 13-2 against Jason Kidd in the postseason.


numbers dont mean anything and no SHAQ is not the most domanate player in the game if u think he is u should leave this sire


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> numbers dont mean anything and no SHAQ is not the most domanate player in the game if u think he is u should leave this sire


Maybe that number doesn't mean anything, but this number here means plenty. 2-1. Go crawl back into your hole you little troll.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> wow the big three to the big 2 last time i checked 3 is better then 2 and we gonna kill u in this sereis because *an old jason kidd is better then an old fat shaq*. and last time i checked SHAQ is doing horrible.
> and the last one we won the *regular* season sereis 3-1.
> 
> 
> ...


 Interesting thought.


----------



## HonorAndStrength (May 7, 2006)

so uh... still think tha NETSFAN22?

lol


----------

